# Fuel prices



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Driving in Southern California yesterday: Diesel prices $ 4.25

WHats happening in other areas of country

Will be burning a lot of fuel in the next few weeks picking up hives from pollination.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Stopped at 2 stations for diesel in the northern Sac Valley on Saturday. One was $4.14 and the other $4.20.
Gonna have to win the lottery to get my hives moved out of almonds this year.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Well at least we have a good job. On my small farm there lives a farm worker & family. Right now the only work is picking tangerines which must be dry when handled, so they get around 4 hours of work per day, at minimum wage. Fuel can easily take 25% of their earnings.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Got a tank full of fuel oil, aka diesel fuel, today at $3.999/gallon. I haven't priced any at the pump lately. But expect $3.99 to $4.50, depending on which state I am in on my way from NY to SC.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

My best friend bought 10K ( gallons ) of farm diesel yesterday & paid $3.29.
But he had 48 hours to take delivery or the deal was off.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And a big tank too.

I have heard that thhere are restrictions on how much fuel one can buy at a time. I'd love to buy all of what I use at one time. But then the price would probably drop and I would have wasted a bunch of money.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

Here in East Texas diesel was 3.80 yesterday,today who knows.I'm afraid to ask my trucker what the rate is,got 5 loads in CA.to move to Texas then to South Dakota,ouch


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in Alabama, Diesel is 3.69 a gallon. Red Farm Diesel is 3.19 a gallon. We have been stockpiling several hundred gallons. It is not the price I am worried about. I am more worried about a disruption in the supply and then you will not be able to get any fuel at any price. When Katrina hit, we could not get fuel for two weeks. In the 70's, I remember long lines at the pump and No fuel. All of you, that are commercial, should put some fuel back just in case. It is too close to a new season to have a supply disruption put a hurting on us. Also if you stockpiled some diesel and it went a couple of dollars higher a gallon, you would be ahead of the game. Good Luck and Good Beekeeping. TK


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

3.849 South Dakota


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

you can track fuel prices here too

http://gasbuddy.com/


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I just paid $4 for premium in Williston N.D. Here in Great Falls Mt premium is $3.39 Don't bother to burn the lower grades, the 10 alcohol dilution will cost you enough mileage that the premium is cheaper to burn.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

$3.899 for diesel here.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

4.38 for deisel here at home.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

$3.01 for E85, and $3.39 for reg. gas in NW Ohio. Honey if you have it is $2 in the barrel.:applause: Only wish I would have saved more back. Where did 2010 honey go? Did they ship it over sea too.:doh:


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> 4.38 for deisel here at home.


Hey Keith-Price doesn't really matter if your truck doesn't drink it-----------LOL------------
Jack


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Still beats moving bees with a horse and wagon. .............And paying the vet bill and the grain man.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

LSPender said:


> Will be burning a lot of fuel in the next few weeks picking up hives from pollination.


Cost of doing business. Guess you'll have to charge the grower a bit more per hive. Keep passing the cost along. :lookout:


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

rue Barry but the part that bothers me is for the last year diesel n Florida along I95 and I75 has been higher than anywhere. Then along hwy 27 in south central Fl price has ALWAYS been 30 to 40 cents cheaper a gallon for months on end. Now if youre selling honey at a farmers market and charge 40 cents more a lb than your neioghbor not a big differance if you sell say 100 jars. But if you are selling by the truck load 40cents is alot of money! These stations along 27 are mom and pop type, selling probably a few thousand gallons a day where the truck stops along interstates are selling tens of thousands! They also should be buying cheaper in volume...nothing more than a big business ripoff. Not alot of oil comes from libya, so supply is not really affected....just a excuse to make a bundle by money hungry crooks! And the speculators I hope loose their you know what again like they did a few years ago!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hmmm, every time I hear on the news about fuel prices nationwide, Chicago area is always on top with it being the most expensive.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicago is cheaper than here by about 0.25 per gal...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

$3.99 in Massena, NY.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I just swipe the Pacific Pride card and fill up.
No prices listed.
I couldn' do anything about it if they were.
Get one bill in the mail, check the rates; same as everywhere else.
I prefer to focus my mind on that which I can have some effect.
Otherwise, I would spend my Saturday nights watching professional wrestling and be mad all week because the ref never catches that illegal karate thumb.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

$3.79 - Diesel... Ammon, NC. Gasoline is about to catch Diesel.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

just got back from south carolina. filled up there for 3.72. saw fuel prices in pa for 4.15 cash price.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

1.199 per litre =$5.3955 per Canadian gallon
Tomorrow is rage day in Saudi Arabia... you can google that
and being truly pessimistic about what's going on over there there's http://gonzalolira.blogspot.com/2011/03/handy-guide-to-revolts-in-middle.html


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Hummmm,
Shall I revise my budgets now, or wait a few weeks?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like its time to start up my second job again...Would you like fries with that sir.....


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a flex fuel truck and I'm thinking of honey wine fuel. Whats honey wine going for a gal.?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

The Honey Householder said:


> I have a flex fuel truck and I'm thinking of honey wine fuel. Whats honey wine going for a gal.?



You are kidding.... right? Honey Wine (Mead) can be fairly pricey in these parts. Might push $100/gal. I suppose with good yeast you might get 16% Alc.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! $100 a gal. Selling honey to the mead producers for $2 a lb in the barrel. I have to raise my prices.:doh:


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Remember the not to distant past when diesel
was always cheaper in the summer? The good
old days.

I use www.gasbuddy.com a lot. It's can save
a bunch of $$$ when traveling.


----------

